# I'd rather you stayed here



## Hector9

Quisiera saber si las siguientes traducciones son correctas:

I'd rather you stayed here = *Preferiria que te quedes aquí.*

I'd rather you had stayed here = *Preferiria que te hubieras quedado aquí.*

--------------------------

I'd rather you hadn't eaten all the bread = *Preferiria que no te hubieras comido todo el pan*

I'd rather you didn't eat all the bread = *Preferiría que no te comas todo el pan*


----------



## Agró

Hector9 said:


> Quisiera saber si las siguientes traducciones son correctas:
> 
> I'd rather you stayed here = *Preferiría que te quedes quedaras aquí.*
> 
> I'd rather you had stayed here = *Preferiría que te hubieras quedado aquí.*
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> I'd rather you hadn't eaten all the bread = *Preferiría que no te hubieras comido todo el pan.*
> 
> I'd rather you didn't eat all the bread = *Preferiría que no te comas comieras todo el pan*


----------



## Hector9

¡Muchísimas gracias Agró!


----------



## Circunflejo

Fíjate que stayed and didn't eat están en pasado y los tradujiste en presente (quedes y comas).


----------



## Nomenclature

Otra opción equivalente
I'd rather you didn't eat all the bread = I'd rather you not eat all the bread.



Circunflejo said:


> Fíjate que stayed and didn't eat están en pasado y los tradujiste en presente (quedes y comas).



Esta estructura en inglés (que es más literario que del lenguaje común por lo menos en Norteamérica) usa la misma declinación que la de un verbo conjugado al tiempo pasado pero con un valor subjuntivo.


----------



## Circunflejo

Nomenclature said:


> Esta estructura en inglés (que es más literario que del lenguaje común por lo menos en Norteamérica) usa la misma declinación que lal de un verbo conjugado al tiempo pasado pero con un valor subjuntivo.


¿Valor subjuntivo tiempo presente o valor subjuntivo tiempo pasado?


----------



## Nomenclature

Circunflejo said:


> ¿Valor subjuntivo tiempo presente o valor subjuntivo tiempo pasado?


El presente y el futuro. Además "I'd rather you stayed here" *≈* "I'd rather you stay here". Ambas formas se usan.


----------



## Circunflejo

Nomenclature said:


> El presente y el futuro.


 Supongo que quieres decir presente y pasado. En cualquier caso sigo . Si la frase


Hector9 said:


> I'd rather you stayed here


puede ser tanto presente como pasado, entonces se podría traducir tanto con presente de subjuntivo como con pretérito de subjuntivo ya que no se nos ha proporcionado un contexto que nos permita decantarnos por una u otra opción. Sin embargo, si solo se puede interpretar como pasado (como yo creo), la única traducción posible sería con pretérito de subjuntivo.


----------



## Nomenclature

Circunflejo said:


> Supongo que quieres decir presente y pasado. En cualquier caso sigo . Si la frase
> 
> puede ser tanto presente como pasado, entonces se podría traducir tanto con presente de subjuntivo como con pretérito de subjuntivo ya que no se nos ha proporcionado un contexto que nos permita decantarnos por una u otra opción. Sin embargo, si solo se puede interpretar como pasado (como yo creo), la única traducción posible sería con pretérito de subjuntivo.



La estructura "I'd rather you *had* stayed here" es la que se ocupa del pasado (la persona se fue a otro lugar y expresamos nuestro descontento con esa decisión; habría sido mejor que se quedara en nuestra opinión). 

"I'd rather you stayed here" = "Preferiría que te quedes/quedaras aquí. (Estamos hablando de una decisión que se está por tomar que afectará el futuro y expresamos que queremos que la persona se opte por quedarse acá)

¿No sé si me explico?


----------



## gengo

I agree with Nomenclature.  "I'd rather you stayed" can refer to the present or the future, but not to the past.

-Do you want me to leave now?
-I'd rather you stayed. (present)

-I'll have to leave the party early next Friday.
-I'd rather you stayed.  (future)


----------



## Hector9

Nomenclature said:


> Otra opción equivalente
> I'd rather you didn't eat all the bread = I'd rather you not eat all the bread.



 en éste otro post (respuesta #10 y #11) que yo abrí anteayer me dijeron que "_I'd rather *you not eat* all the bread_" suena "old-fashioned"



Nomenclature said:


> Además "I'd rather you stayed here" *≈* "I'd rather you stay here". Ambas formas se usan.



 En el anterior post que inserté (respuesta #9) me dijeron que "_I'd rather *you stay* here_" no se usa.

¿Me podrías aclarar ambas situaciones? (o sea estas dos citas/quotes que te estoy haciendo)



Nomenclature said:


> Esta estructura en inglés (que es más literario que del lenguaje común por lo menos en Norteamérica)



¿Mis construcciones te parecen literarias? Pensé que eran de uso frecuente en Norteamérica


----------



## Hector9

Agró said:


> Mensaje



Agró, las partes que me tachaste ¿están mal gramaticalmente? 

Es super curioso porque yo puedo imaginar a cualquier argentino diciendo "Preferiría que te *quedes*" y/o "Preferiría que no te *comas* el pan" y pensando que son correctas.

Si es así entonces veo que muchos nativos rompemos las reglas gramaticales sin darnos cuenta...


----------



## Nomenclature

Hector9 said:


> en éste otro post (respuesta #10 y #11) que yo abrí anteayer me dijeron que "_I'd rather *you not eat* all the bread_" suena "old-fashioned"
> 
> _*Es una buena pregunta. Pues, a decir verdad, todas estas frases que están bajo discusión suenan como si fueran sacadas de una novela de Agatha Christie. Entonces estoy plenamente de acuerdo con que suenan anticuados. No diría ninguno de los dos ejemplos al hablar (Solo hablando de mi región por supuesto). *_
> 
> En el anterior post que inserté (respuesta #9) me dijeron que "_I'd rather *you stay* here_" no se usa.
> 
> ¿Me podrías aclarar ambas situaciones? (o sea estas dos citas/quotes que te estoy haciendo)
> 
> _*No se usan al hablar generalmente. Estoy muy de acuerdo con el forero que señaló eso y creo que hacer hincapié en eso está muy bien. Pero si vas a escribir una carta formal entonces tienes libre elección de esa manera o la manera "británica".*_
> 
> ¿Mis construcciones te parecen literarias? Pensé que eran de uso frecuente en Norteamérica
> 
> _*Sí. No, mis compañeros están en lo correcto y yo estoy de acuerdo con ellos, no son comunes acá. O sea, si usas un ejemplo simple en el presente e.g. enunciado "I'm going to the mall" respuesta "I'd rather you go to the park" no suena arcaizante. Pero evitarlos en el habla no me parece un mal consejo. Y no salpiques tus escrituras de ellos tampoco.*_





Hector9 said:


> Agró, las partes que me tachaste ¿están mal gramaticalmente?
> 
> Es super curioso porque yo puedo imaginar a cualquier argentino diciendo "Preferiría que te *quedes*" y/o "Preferiría que no te *comas* el pan" y pensando que son correctas.
> 
> Si es así entonces veo que muchos nativos rompemos las reglas gramaticales sin darnos cuenta...



Efectivamente, siempre que haya un verbo que va en condicional los españoles usan el imperfecto del subjuntivo. Mientras que en América, si no hablamos de una situación que toma lugar en el pasado, se puede usar el presente del subjuntivo. Lo que escribiste no está mal. Está bien dicho.


----------



## Agró

Hector9 said:


> Agró, las partes que me tachaste ¿están mal gramaticalmente?
> 
> Es super curioso porque yo puedo imaginar a cualquier argentino diciendo "Preferiría que te *quedes*" y/o "Preferiría que no te *comas* el pan" y pensando que son correctas.
> 
> Si es así entonces veo que muchos nativos rompemos las reglas gramaticales sin darnos cuenta...


Eso seguro, en Argentina, en España y en todos lados.

La secuencia de tiempos "normativa" (y más elegante, en mi opinión) es:
Prefiero que te quedes.
y
Preferiría que te que quedaras.


----------



## Nomenclature

Agró said:


> Eso seguro, en Argentina, en España y en todos lados.
> 
> La secuencia de tiempos "normativa" (y más elegante, en mi opinión) es:
> Prefiero que te quedes.
> y
> Preferiría que te que quedaras.



Perdóname una observación más (and then we'll agree to disagree ): digamos que si se observa esta concordancia un 90% de las veces en España entonces en Argentina se observa un 30% de las veces. No sé cuáles serán las verdaderas cifras, ni idea, pero no me cabe duda de que esta es una diferencia marcada que probablemente pase desapercibido entre nativos porque están tan acostumbrados a su particular variante. Tanto como "No sé cuáles sean/serán las verdaderas cifras" o "Incluso si fuera rico no creo que compraría/comprara esa casona".


----------



## Hector9

Nomenclature said:


> Efectivamente, siempre que haya un verbo que va en condicional los españoles usan el imperfecto del subjuntivo. Mientras que en América, si no hablamos de una situación que toma lugar en el pasado, se puede usar el presente del subjuntivo. Lo que escribiste no está mal. Está bien dicho.



¿Me podrías ayudar con la consulta que te hice en el mensaje #11?


----------



## Nomenclature

Hector9 said:


> ¿Me podrías ayudar con la consulta que te hice en el mensaje #11?


Está en negritas y bastardilla dentro de la cajita de la cita en el mensaje 13. Perdón, eso lo hizo más conciso pero es fácil perdértelo, claro.


----------



## Hector9

Nomenclature said:


> Está en negritas y bastardilla dentro de la cajita de la cita en el mensaje 13. Perdón, eso lo hizo más conciso pero es fácil perdértelo, claro.



Imagina estas tres situaciones:

1) Who's going to drive, you or me? -> *I'd rather you drove/drive*
2) I'm really hungry -> *I'd rather you made/make dinner now*
3) I can't wait anymore, I'll eat this bread -> *I'd rather you didn't eat it / I'd rather you not eat it*

Entonces:

1) ¿En conversación no usarías ninguna de estas tres frases en negrita?
2) ¿Qué usarías entonces? _(dado que dijiste que estas frases parecen sacadas de una novela de Agatha Christie...)_

PD: Mi libro de gramática muestra la construcción "_I'd rather..._" como coloquial/habitual, pero por supuesto te creo más a vos, un nativo, si decís que no es así.


----------



## Nomenclature

Muy buenas preguntas.

1) Why don't you drive? / Could you drive? / How 'bout you drive?
2) Could you make dinner now? (Si es alguien al que no le he agarrado confianza todavía o el ámbito es más formal "I'm just wondering what time supper/dinner is?")


----------



## Hector9

Nomenclature said:


> Muy buenas preguntas.
> 
> 1) Why don't you drive? / Could you drive? / How 'bout you drive?
> 2) Could you make dinner now? (Si es alguien al que no le he agarrado confianza todavía o el ámbito es más formal "I'm just wondering what time supper/dinner is?")



Bueno me dejas perplejo porque encima la construcción "_I'd rather..._" la vi en muchísimos libros de gramática y de distintas editoriales (la mayoría británicas, valga la aclaración)

Creo que el autor debería eliminar totalmente la construcción "_I'd rather..._" o *por lo menos* aclarar que no es de uso frecuente en ciertos países (USA/Canadá) para así entonces no confundirnos a aquellos que estamos aprendiendo (y todavía peor auto-catalogar a su propio libro como "_actual/contemporáneo_")

Siento un poco de decepción


----------



## Nomenclature

Hector9 said:


> Bueno me dejas perplejo porque encima la construcción "_I'd rather..._" la vi en muchísimos libros de gramática y de distintas editoriales (la mayoría británicas, valga la aclaración)
> 
> Creo que el autor debería eliminar totalmente la construcción "_I'd rather..._" o *por lo menos* aclarar que no es de uso frecuente en ciertos países (USA/Canadá) para así entonces no confundirnos a aquellos que estamos aprendiendo (y todavía peor auto-catalogar a su propio libro como "_actual/contemporáneo_")
> 
> Siento un poco de decepción



"Rather" cuando se usa con el mismo sujeto en ambas cláusulas no es tan literario. Una pregunta es hasta normal p.e. "Would you rather run a mile or walk five?". "Would you rather stay at home tonight or go to the cinema" tampoco suena demasiado formal. Cualquier otra construcción es más literaria, inclusivo con la negación me parece literario.


----------



## Circunflejo

Nomenclature said:


> ¿No sé si me explico?


Crystal clear. In that case, both quedes and quedaras/quedases would be valid translations.


Hector9 said:


> Agró, las partes que me tachaste ¿están mal gramaticalmente?
> 
> Es super curioso porque yo puedo imaginar a cualquier argentino diciendo "Preferiría que te *quedes*" y/o "Preferiría que no te *comas* el pan" y pensando que son correctas.
> 
> Si es así entonces veo que muchos nativos rompemos las reglas gramaticales sin darnos cuenta...





Agró said:


> Eso seguro, en Argentina, en España y en todos lados.


No estoy de acuerdo con @Agró. Parece que se ha olvidado de que existe lo que la RAE llama el condicional de atenuación (23.5n de la NGLE).


----------



## Agró

Circunflejo said:


> No estoy de acuerdo con @Agró. Parece que se ha olvidado de que existe lo que la RAE llama el condicional de atenuación (23.5n de la NGLE).


El condicional de atenuación permite emplear un condicional en lugar de un presente. _Preferiría_ en lugar de _prefiero_. De acuerdo hasta aquí. Ahora bien, la _consecutio temporum_ aconseja usar un imperfecto de subjuntivo (_quedaras_) en el verbo de la subordinada, no un presente (_quedes_) detrás del condicional.


----------



## Circunflejo

Agró said:


> Ahora bien, la _consecutio temporum_ aconseja usar un imperfecto de subjuntivo (_quedaras_) en el verbo de la subordinada, no un presente (_quedes_) detrás del condicional.


El segundo ejemplo que se cita en la NGLE utiliza un presente en la subordinada detrás del condicional aunque no es presente de subjuntivo sino de indicativo. En el caso que nos atañe, se torna presente de subjuntivo debido al verbo que se está utilizando (preferir).


----------



## gengo

Hector9 said:


> 1) Who's going to drive, you or me? -> *I'd rather you drove/drive*
> 2) I'm really hungry -> *I'd rather you made/make dinner now*
> 3) I can't wait anymore, I'll eat this bread -> *I'd rather you didn't eat it / I'd rather you not eat it*
> 
> ¿En conversación no usarías ninguna de estas tres frases en negrita?



1) Both sound fine to me.  I would be more likely to use "drove."
2) Ditto, with "made."
3) The first one sounds fine, but the second, while grammatically correct, sounds less idiomatic.

I can't speak for Nomenclature, but I think what he means is that some NESs might be more likely to use some other construction.  As for me, I do use this "I'd rather you X" construction, but I also use others, depending on the situation.


----------



## Nomenclature

gengo said:


> 1) Both sound fine to me.  I would be more likely to use "drove."
> 2) Ditto, with "made."
> 3) The first one sounds fine, but the second, while grammatically correct, sounds less idiomatic.
> 
> I can't speak for Nomenclature, but I think what he means is that some NESs might be more likely to use some other construction.  As for me, I do use this "I'd rather you X" construction, but I also use others, depending on the situation.



For sure. I've contradicted myself, sorry, but yes these can certainly be used. I think I said "no se dice" but no, that was a dumb thing to say because people do say them. I didn't want learners thinking that this is the default way to express desires in English but what I said wasn't correct.

In the previous question, it was slightly different when I answered it (nothing wrong with that; I am the king of edits) and I just answered with the most normal things that come to mind. That's not to say these ways can't be used. And just because somethings literary doesn't mean it can't be used in speech. It's just might be used less often or by less people.


----------



## Hector9

gengo said:


> I can't speak for Nomenclature, but I think what he means is that some NESs might be more likely to use some other construction.  As for me, I do use this "I'd rather you X" construction, but I also use others, depending on the situation.





Nomenclature said:


> For sure. I've contradicted myself, sorry, but yes these can certainly be used. I think I said "no se dice" but no, that was a dumb thing to say because people do say them. I didn't want learners thinking that this is the default way to express desires in English but what I said wasn't correct.



Una pregunta un poco dificil para ambos (que ni siquiera mi libro de gramática explica):

¿Se les ocurre en que casos sí usan las siguientes construcciones? Algún tipo de "regla" que se les venga en mente (para yo poder saber cuando sí usarlas):

*1)* I'd rather you did 'x'
*2)* I'd rather you didn't do 'x'
*3)* Would you rather I did 'x'?

En did/didn't 'x' puede ser cualquier verbo a elección, no necesariamente "do/did".


----------



## gengo

Hector9 said:


> ¿Se les ocurre en que casos sí usan las siguientes construcciones? Algún tipo de "regla" que se les venga en mente (para yo poder saber cuando sí usarlas):
> 
> *1)* I'd rather you did 'x'
> *2)* I'd rather you didn't do 'x'
> *3)* Would you rather I did 'x'?



The only thing I can think of that might be helpful to you is that I personally tend to use the negative form more often than the positive.  Therefore, I probably use 2) more often than 1).  Instead of 1), I might say "It would be better if you did X" or "Why don't you do X?" or "Could you do X?"

However, please don't put much stock in the above, because you are asking about very subtle differences that are more about personal preference (style) than grammar.  All three of the above are correct and are in use today by NESs.  If you give us a specific Spanish sentence (with context) that could be translated with "rather," we can tell you what would sound natural.


----------



## Hector9

gengo said:


> The only thing I can think of that might be helpful to you is that I personally tend to use the negative form more often than the positive.  Therefore, I probably use 2) more often than 1).  Instead of 1), I might say "It would be better if you did X" or "Why don't you do X?" or "Could you do X?"



This is the explanation of "_I'd rather..._" from my book:







*1)* So if I understand you well, you are saying that you'd most likely use *everything from the C) section* *and from section D) only the* _"I'd rather you *didn't do 'x'*" _*part*, am I right?

*2)* And a second thing, would I sound strange/foreign if I use _"I'd rather you did 'x'"_ in NorthAmerica? (yes, I do already know you said it's acceptable/correct).

If not, I'd rather stick with your alternative ways of saying it and just understand the meaning of it when native English speakers use the construction (but avoid using it myself).

I wish I knew exactly when to actually use the "_I'd rather you did 'x'_" construction, though (if not sounding strange, else I better avoid it)


----------



## gengo

Hector9 said:


> *1)* So if I understand you well, you are saying that you'd most likely use *everything from the C) section* *and from section D) only the* _"I'd rather you *didn't do 'x'*" _*part*, am I right?



No, I only said that I think I use the negative more often than the positive, not that I don't use the positive.



> And a second thing, would I sound strange/foreign if I use _"I'd rather you do 'x'"_ in Nort*h A*merica?



Not at all, but the form I would use really depends on the exact situation.

Here's an example of when I might use the above.

-Hey, Gengo, do you want to go for a bike ride today?
-Sure.
-What time will you come over (to my house)?
-If it's alright with you, I'd rather you came to my house, since I don't have a lot of time.


----------



## Hector9

Hector9 said:


> This is the explanation of "_I'd rather..._" from my book:



I'll write some sentences from *section D)* and please tell me whether or not it's appropriate the use of "I'd rather..." or better other constructions instead:

*1)* I'm going to cook something -> I'd rather you cleaned the house instead

*2)* You cheated on your girlfriend! -> Yes, but I'd rather you didn't tell her anything about it

*3)* I know I lied to you, I'm sorry -> Well, I'd rather you told me the truth next time

*4)* I borrowed your pen (without permission) -> I'd rather you didn't do it again

*5)* I'm very hungry -> Would you rather I cooked some food?

I still don't know when to use "I'd rather...", so that's why I've written those example sentences.


----------



## gengo

1-4 sound fine.  5 is a bit odd because "rather" always implies a choice between A and B, but there is no such choice in that context.  You could say "Do you want me to cook some food?"  Or, if there were a choice, you could use your version.

Ex.
-I'm going to go pick up some Chinese food.
-We had that last night.
-Would you rather I cooked some food? 

Here, the choice is between getting takeout and cooking at home.


----------



## Hector9

gengo said:


> 1-4 sound fine.  5 is a bit odd because "rather" always implies a choice between A and B, but there is no such choice in that context.  You could say "Do you want me to cook some food?"  Or, if there were a choice, you could use your version.
> 
> Ex.
> -I'm going to go pick up some Chinese food.
> -We had that last night.
> -Would you rather I cooked some food?
> 
> Here, the choice is between getting takeout and cooking at home.



Sentence 5 has the choice of not cooking anything, doesn't it?

And where do you see the "choice" on sentences 1-4?


----------



## gengo

Hector9 said:


> Sentence 5 has the choice of not cooking anything, doesn't it?



Not really.  If I say "I'm hungry," that does not naturally lead to a choice between cooking and not cooking.



> And where do you see the "choice" on sentences 1-4?



*1)* I'm going to cook something -> I'd rather you cleaned the house instead
cooking vs. cleaning

*2)* You cheated on your girlfriend! -> Yes, but I'd rather you didn't tell her anything about it
telling vs. not telling

*3)* I know I lied to you, I'm sorry -> Well, I'd rather you told me the truth next time
telling a lie vs. telling the truth

*4)* I borrowed your pen (without permission) -> I'd rather you didn't do it again
doing it vs. not doing it


----------



## Hector9

gengo said:


> 5 is a bit odd because "rather" always implies a choice between A and B, but there is no such choice in that context.



What I meant was:

You're hungry and I'm just offering to cook some food for you.

If you don't want me to do it, well, your choice, you can remain hungry...


----------



## Nomenclature

Hector9 said:


> What I meant was:
> 
> You're hungry and I'm just offering to cook some food for you.
> 
> If you don't want me to do it, well, your choice, you can remain hungry...


It doesn't really convince me. Replace it with "Prefer" and that's a good litmus test. It's not natural. "Would you rather I cooked some food or do you want to?" could work I guess. I'd just say "Do you want me to cook something?"


----------

